# late start grow



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2007)

DAY 1
- planted 6 purps - 6 mango (mango was free with shipment of purps)
-soaked seeds 12 hours
-using peat pellets, planted seed, then placed in tray with water in tray to keep the pellet moist from humidity, pellets do not touch water
-covered the tray with a clear plastic salad container.
-put tray on a heat pad, turned off heat pad when the air was 80 degrees above the pellets under the plastic container.

Have a new light fixture, as i have never grown indoors and i understand it is a floresent type for the vegitative growth.  Will be setting up a permanent grow room downstairs soon, making two rooms one for vedging plants and one for budding, i hope. 

(not including pics here, as the peet pelets are uninteresting, and am having problems uploading pics to this site, so as soon as i master that, i will be showing seedlings, i want to show my current outdoor plants somewhere and here is where i am gonna try to do that.)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have everything under control man. A HPS light will work for both vegging and flowering. It would provide much faster growth than the flo's, but would also cost more to run.

Awwwww, man, I wanted to see your peat pellets man! hahahahahahaha

Just kiddin....I've seen about a million of em.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 13, 2007)

not sure if i am doing this correctly, so will just add to the grow journel here for now.

Day 3
- four of the six purps have come up, two yesterday, two last night. 
- now have the light on them temp has gone up
- turned on fan low to circulate the air
- i have read that temperture/humidity is critical to determination of sex, so i am keeping the air at about 74, (i hope) humidity is iffy, as i have a swamp cooler that goes on during the day, i hope that is enough.
- bought a bong, first one in a hundred years...and remember now why i never used one..it stinks!

it has been a long time since i had a garden, and now i am starting something totally new..indoor gardening, tho i also have some outside.

if anyone can help me do this journel correctly..please tell me if i am doing it right


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> if anyone can help me do this journel correctly..please tell me if i am doing it right


Just look over a few other journals man. There really isn't any rules on how to do one. We don't allow others to bust in on someones journal with there own stuff. This is your place to put what you want about your grow. Others ask about it and will help you with your grow from here.

Good luck man!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 15, 2007)

the third pic is the plant before going outside, April 15. The first and second pics are May 21, starting to bud. They are the reason i came to this site, and have found since then, the plants were under more light than the daylight was giving them outside, so they imediately went into bud, the little clones i will post soon, showing the stress this causes, the leaves are so curled, i almost want to shoot them and put them out of their misery.....or i should shoot me and put me out....cause i have a cookie problem now..and i dont think this is gonna submit anyway..and the pics..dont hold your breath folks

above first pic a clone that is been stressed to bud early, and the other two are a larger clone, stressed to bud early, will be putting more pics on of them soon.

(Edit By Stoney Bud: Hey, you did good this time man! I combined your posts into one for you.)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

They all seem to be budding nicely man. Wont be too long and you will be reaping what sow, if you will. lol. Glad to see you finally got the pics up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 18, 2007)

Day 8
Tho it was fathers day weekend, i still feel like a proud ma ma.  Week 1 is over and all of the lil purps came up, three of the mango are up tho one still struggles to stand.  I have the light on 14 hours a day, and am trying to keep the temp at 75 or under with a fan and the swamp cooler.
I have a room downstairs, that will be turned into a grow room, so far i have the idea to partition it so that there will be a budding and a vegitative room, as i want to grow twelve and with two plants harvesting every two months. As of now, the babies are in the upstairs bed room where i can keep an eye on them.
still practicing the uploading of pics, so below are the purps, six up and the mango, three up one struggles.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

You should probably move your light closer and leave it on for 24 hours a day.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2007)

i moved the light as suggested, they were gettin kinda leggy, so here they are now, 48 hours later.  i can not beleive they have gotten so big (the purps, pic 2) and the mango are still comming up!  just thot i would post this, following good advise here helped these babies.
- light now 4 inches from plants
good growing,
tcbud


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking awesome TC. Made a world of difference, huh?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2007)

- transplanted one week ago
- 17 hours of floresent light daily
- lights still five inches from plants
- the six purps seem to be growing fastest, cept one
- of the three mango, all are doing well
- started fox farm "grow big" yesterday - at day 21 from sowing, 19 from sprouting first plant, 1teaspoon per gallon of water as directed on bottle

I am pleased with the little girls (hopefully possitive thinking) they all seem to be doing well except one.  This plant below, the last of the posted pics, has not grown at all since transplanting one week ago.  It also seems to be yellowing on the bottom leaves and the leaves droop.  I soaked it this morning in water thinking that maybe the soil has a dry pocket, and drained it well. Can anyone tell me what might be wrong with it or what i can do to save it?  Also i am wondering should i be lifting the light farther from the plants now? If so, how far?
thanks for Your help guys,
good growing
tcbud


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2007)

for some reason, the site said i was not logged in, so i logged out, and logged in again and will try to post the pics for the above words.


----------



## Buju (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking very nice, tcbud.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2007)

- four plants have been put outside, planted in ten gallon containers. three purps and one mango, doing well and have grown about two inches in four days.
- the others are still under lights in the house.  not growing as fast as the outdoor plants.  i have two inside that i will use as mother plants if they come up female. am including their pictures.
- feeding foxfarms grow big, daily, to the inside plants, weekly with the outside plants.
- 17 hours of light daily inside.
- approximately 14 hours of light on the outside plants, ten direct sun.
- i have sprayed neem oil on the plants outside as i seem to have spider mites every where in the garden.
- the other plants that i had clones of, i have harvested four (two that were marked with a blue dot is some of the sweetest tasting smoke i have ever had), and six have reverted to the veggie stage, i am hoping that they flower well, there is one 420, one northern lights five, one bubble gum, one old gangster, one each of RK and SK (dont know what that means) will be interesteing to see how they turn out, three of them have grown over a foot since they reverted and the leaves are massive.

*I am all round happy with the progress of all the plants, tho the ones that have reverted still look like they should be taken out of their misery.

good growing all,
tcbud 
again problems uploading pics, will post this and try the pics again.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2007)

less than i wanted to show, but at least they are loading now.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Your plants are looking good...Loading pics can be a pain, huh? So, you have plants in all stages of growth and both indoors and outdoors? You must be busy, LOL!

Looking good!

BTW- I may have missed it but what kind of light are you using inside? Floro or HID?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2007)

i am using a floresnt light, it has eight bulbs...small bulbs, got it at the hydroponic store in town.
tcbud


----------



## tcbud (Jul 14, 2007)

the below are dry buds from the purple dot plants, i had two, they are the plants i have pics of above. the other pic is of the RK SK and Northern lights (not dry hanging now), all stressed and have reverted to vegitative growth.  All were bought as clones going from 24/hours a day to ordinary daylight on may first, within two weeks they were flowering.
good growing,
tcbud 
this purple dot bud makes your tongue almost numb when you smoke it, very fruity tasting and the buds when on the plant smelled like no other bud i have ever smelled before, not pine smelling like the RK and SK.

maybe it is cause i have dial up, but i am not able to load more than two pics per post.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

Good lookin' bud man.


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 15, 2007)

how long did you actually waited for you to dry them?... they look like they were very young from what i see in the pics


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Really nice journal... yeap!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2007)

- transplanted the five indoor plants this morning into three gallon containers.  two mango, three purps.
- the young plants that have been put outside are shooting up, three inches in the last week, they look leggy compared to the short full plants inside.
- i have seen the first signs of sex on the outdoor plants, i am not real sure what i am looking at, tho the book i am reading has some real good photos and drawings, gonna get out the magnifying glass later this evening when it cools down.

all in all i am happy with what is going on with these babies.

good growing guys,
tcbud


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2007)

kriz1199 said:
			
		

> how long did you actually waited for you to dry them?... they look like they were very young from what i see in the pics


 
i took the above buds from some plants/clones that had been under a 24/24 light at the original growers, when put outside they imediatly started to bud, then some decided to go back to vedgging.  the dry bud is from the plant that there is a pic of at the beginning of this post (i took all of it because i love the way it smokes and the trichs were ready), the wet bud is from the plant that has decided to go back to vedgging. i took those buds from branches that were not going back to the vedg look, the trichs were over 50% cloudy on all the buds i took (maybe 10% amber).

i will post some pics of the plants that have gone back to the vedg stage soon.

tcbud


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> i took the above buds from some plants/clones that had been under a 24/24 light at the original growers



Where do you live that you have 48 hour days?!?!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2007)

How bout, twenty four at my house and twenty four at the growers? or maybe i dont really know what the heck i am talking about....should be 24/0 then? lol
tcbud


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

lol.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 15, 2007)

the plants are looking fantastic great work i absoulutly love the greens on the lil bushes


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2007)

week five

- transplanted the plants indoors to three gallon pots.
- noticed three days ago brown spots on the biggest mango plant, posted a thread today to find a solution as the book does not seem to cover this problem.
   -  the consenses is i have over nuted it.
   -  i only put water on it today and will flush it tomarrow as the B vitamines are still in there from transplanting.

below is the strongest of my indoor plants.  they all took the transplant well. i am now waiting for the sex to be visible on them, then outside they go except the two that will be mother plants.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 16, 2007)

it sure does look good Tcbud! Going great, keep up the good work and you'll have some great smoke come harvest. Good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking good, TC. Nice tight nodes and super healthy.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2007)

Day 39

- Plant #4 a purp, of the indoor plants has shown that it is female. 
- I have discontinued feeding the plants daily, and i am now only watering every other day (indoor plants onlyj, it is to hot outside to water the outdoor plants less than daily).
- the mango plant is going to loose at least two leaves to burn (if that was what it was, and since reading up on indica strains, i think this is what it was, as it seems indica require less nutrient.)
- on this burned plant, i have started to hold down the first branches with pipe cleaners, to get them out from under the larger leaves and into the light.
- the plants outside are about 14 inches tall and the mango is fuller than the purps (the lower branches are growing faster than the purps).
- the indoor plants are fuller but not tall, except for the #1 purp.
- light is still 17/7 indoors.

I expected the largest plant (#1 purp)to sex first and it was the smallest that sexed first.  I will continue to hope the largest is female as i wish to use this plant as a mother.  I can't beleive how jazzed i was when i saw that it was a girl!

good growing,
tcbud
I'M A MOM!:baby:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2007)

These are the plants i have mentioned in this journal that were 24/0 when purchased and put outside after transplanted.  They grew for three weeks outside when they started to flower.  I have put them in order showing the plants as they were when they started to flower (may 21)then the same plant today (july 22).

#1 and #2 bubble gum, this plant i took the center out of when it looked like it would re-vedg (it had a nice tight eight inch bud, trichs 50% cloudy).
#3 and #4 are OG, old gangster, it was left alone and as it grew, where there were calaxes (I hope this is correct, where the seeds would have formed in the flower) new branches started as it re-vedged.
#5 and #6 is the RK, both today. I took the buds from that are in a pic I posted in this thread earlier. I took them when when the plant started to re-vedg.  I left the buds that were visibly showing new growth.  This plant is also one of the clones i bought but gallon size container.  It was maybe twenty inches tall when bought (it also went into flower imediately).

I learned alot about hours of sunlight verses hours of dark with these plants. This was the reason i came to Marijuana Passion, looking for answers about why they were budding when i thot it was way early to bud.  Now i hope i can upload them for your viewing.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2007)

Below are the plants started 42 days ago.

- Of nine plants, six purp, three mango.
- #1 pic, purp, outside approximately nine days, grew about an inch a day.
- #2 pic, purp on left, mango on right, inside, light 17/7 (light being the first number) both these about nine inches +/-.
- #3 pic, mango, outside nine days, about twelve inches +/-
- will top one of the purps tonight, since the season for outdoor growing is short, the others will not be topped.
- left plant #2 pic will be a mother plant, so i will top it when it gets taller.  It is female i beleive.
- moving the light to twelve inches from the tallest plant today.
- fed the outside plants half strength Grow Big from Fox Farms weekly.
- indoor plants watered every three days now, Grow big weekly half strength.

it is interesting to see the difference between mother natures light and the floresent light inside.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2007)

- using light nutes now on the indoor plants, so far once since the nute burn above.
- two of the plants - indoor - the large leaves are yellowing, the leaves by the stem are very dark green.
- i beleive i have one male and two females at this point from five plants.

- the outdoor plants are going great, i topped one with the FIM method or was trying for that.
- i am bending one over to try the LST method, i hope this works.

- three of the older revedging plants are looking like they are starting to flower.
- husband took three cuttings off of the two that still look in vedg mode, two look alive still.

i am wondering if all this transplanting is the cause of the yellow leaves, and the slow growth of the indoor plants. I am going to leave them in the three gallon containers for the rest of their lives at this point, (the smallest female i may move outside today). Tho the mother, she will get a larger pot in a few months. I am also wondering if it is the light, it is a CFL, lots of wats...eight 54W bulbs...the largest plant seems to freaking love it.  I even moved the light away from them to twelve inches, for two days, so maybe that is why the leaves got yellow.  The light is back to three inches from the tallest now, seven or eight from the shortest.

I tryed some of the bud in the pics above, the northern lights was great, good high mentaly, not a real tired high.  the RK or SK, was harsh and tho i got high i kept wondering why i was so tired, till i rememberd i was stoned. lol.......


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey tcbud. Looks like you got a journal going. A good read.  I have a CFL on my male, but I keep it at less than an inch. He ain't stretching anymore and doesn't grow into it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2007)

- put two outside from inside, one for sure female the other unknown, these plants are short and bushy compared to the ones i put outside a couple weeks ago.
- these two above plants i will be bringing inside next week to give them a 12/12 hour day, just to see if they will bud for me. the season grows short and i want them to bud. Dark for twelve hours should get them to bud.
- the plants that started life as clones pictured above, that went back to vedging, they are now in early flower.
- the plants i put out ten days ago from seed, they are about two feet tall now each.  one has been topped.  i was going to LST one but decided since they will not have much time to grow, i did not.
- i am having trouble with the two mangos inside, they still show new brown on the leaves, and i have flushed them twice and they have had no nutrients in the last two weeks.
- i am also having trouble with the purps seem to be turning the leaves purple and yellow...i have read it has something to do with to much calcium in the water....i have well water and it is for sure loaded with calcium and iron, as it gets hard on my faucets all over the house. i am going to get some mushroom compost, as the book says that may help.  i dont have much hope for these plants now, especially the large one that i wanted to keep as a mother plant.

i have high hopes for next years crop, i will try a high percentage of this mushroom compost to battle the calcium.  the plants outside do not seem bothered all that much by this problem as the inside plants do.  tho there is still signs of the problem it is not as intense.  i will be putting some mushroom compost on the plants tomarrow, i hope that helps.  i did not know it at the time but the plants i harvested showed the same purple/yello turning leaves.  oh well....live and learn....and it mentions in the book..something about epson salts...will read that again and try that too..on one or two of the little girls.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2007)

- the four plants started june 10, that were put outside have all shown to be male.  how sad, they looked so good.  they are now just a memory.

- the plants i had inside were given 36 hours of darkness over the weekend (as the book says to force flowering) and put outside Monday morning.  One of these was for sure female and one for sure male, the male is not longer with the living.

- there are two plants that still have not shown signs of sex, both are now outside.

- last week the husband took three clones off of the plants that have revedged. two have made it and are inside under lights.  as soon as they exhibit new growth, they will be outside also.

Like i said...next year things will be better, i am learning bunches and will apply that next year.

- the revegged plants - four in flower, two getting ready to flower.

that is what is going on here, the plants that i had such high hopes for are dead, and of the nine i had come up, so far only two are for sure female.  But then... hopefully the two undetermined ones will show female even tho they are the smallest plants i have.  Some bud will be much better than no bud....lol.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 15, 2007)

Day 63

- took some purple leaves to the hydro store guy today, his wife was "manning" the shop and i asked her what could she tell me about "why were my plants turning purple" ??? what strange and unusual kind of thing was happening to my plants?  Her first question was "what strain are they? look like a purple strain?" and of course i said " yes they were called purps when i bought them".   so........   she says "normal for them to be that color, seen some that the stem was purple too".   So all that worry, all those posts about purple stems and lack of magnesium or was that manganese? or sulfer or what the heck ever................for naught.  Am i glad that is cleared up, now i can just sit back and watch them grow.

- two purps remain from the six and no mango, the others were male and are gone to a better place, the mulch bin.

- one of the two purps is actually flowering, it is a small plant but will have a nice bud up the main stalk.

- the largest plant is now trying to reach the sun and has not started to flower yet.

- the revedged plants look great, all are flowering now. one has a stalk on it that must be at least 1.5 inches in diameter. it is a lush looking bush.

i am so happy to have the purple issue answered and concluded.  

I want to sincerly thank all of you who have posted in my grow journal and in my sick plants questions.  i did so greatly appreciate the time and effort you gave to my questions.  
Again, Thank You All.
tcbud


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2007)

this is a pic of the stem i tried to LST, it is by far the most dense and largest bud on the plant.  I wonder is that due to the stress from the LST?  it is kinda not in the correct possition anymore, i have it up against a stake now.  this plant was one of the clones that budded then went back to vedging and now is budded again.


----------



## jash (Sep 12, 2007)

she's looking great TC


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2007)

thot i would post these i just took. both are the plants that are mentioned as budding and re vedging, now budding again, well stressed plants. first one is northern lights number five, second one is purple old gangsta.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2007)

This is the first of five plants that i had go to bud early (see earlier posts).  After they revedged, they budded right on schedual with the sun.  This one here is the old gangsta, just in the last few days it has gone to a dark purple, i think from the colder nights, included previously is a pic of it a week ago or so still alive.  The tricholms are 90% cloudy with 10% amber.  I have two more that are at the same stage, i am watching them closely, i am looking for a bit more amber, maybe 25%.  The mornings are now at 40 degrees regularly and last year i harvested my one plant about this time.  Can't wait to try some of this when it is dry in a week or so, and then cured in for a month or so.
Again, thank you for all your help.
good growing
tcbud


----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

sweet purple gangsta..have a nice smoking time..


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2007)

Today took the Northern Light #5 and cut the main stems.  It looks very similar to the old gangster above, tho it is not as purple and there is less of it.  As i said above, i beleive the cold is turning the plants purple.  It is odd tho that four of six are affected with the very purple color and two are not turning purple at all, those two are still a very vibrant green that look dusted with white.  This northern light plant was also a re vedged plant mentioned earlier in the post.

the trics are 20-30% amber with the rest cloudy.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the bud i did the LST to.  It is a 420 that went to flower then revedged then flower.  I did the LST to a lower branch and am very happy how it turned out.  It is by far the largest densest bud i have grown this year.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn bro love them budz how was the smoke great harvest grow on bro:hubba: love the purple color in them


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2007)

am curing some of the bud now, and some is still drying.  Was at a friends house the other day, he grew 16 plants in his back yard, all of them under the california mj recomendation program, he got ripped off for a couple pounds of wet bud, and the plant i gave him, a sour desiel, the main kola was taken, and one large kola was broke, he gave that kola to me, it had more on it than almost a whole plant of mine did (sadly the trichs were almost all still clear, but some were turning cloudy), but then his plants never did go to flower and revedge. the deseil did i gave him and it was a bush about knee height. (little sour plant was about four inches high when i gave it to him to save)
the smoke report is good/freaking great for the northern lights five, old gangsta and 420. the purps, sour desiel and bubble gum is still drying.  i now have so many to choose from, i am just happier than a ??????


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a damn nice looking lady ya had there. where can i get som of that purple seeds from. right now im growing bubblicious and purple bud. i hope mine get as purple as yours. good growing!!!! and sorry to here about ya friend. i hope he find out who did it


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2007)

i got some seeds called purps from bc seed company in canada, the ones at the beginning of this post turned out looking like this one below, they came right thru the mail, in a small tarp.  the reason my plants all turned purple was because of the cold temps here at night.

the purps i bought and grew from seed actually were not quite as purple as the ones i grew from clones, thier leaves were more a red color..

anyway BC seed company, found them on the web, kinda pricey tho.


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2008)

Never put "The End" on this journal soooooo.....


*THE END*


----------

